# 2.7T Headers - Has anyone bought these?



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

Has anyone perhaps bought or tried these? Found them on eBay and $500 seems to good to be true, but it might be worth a shot. The quality looks pretty good. Does anyone know if the S4 and the A6 2.7T exhaust manifolds are the same?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...sting
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## CE (Jan 21, 2001)

*Re: 2.7T Headers - Has anyone bought these? (Massboykie)*

Of course you will retune turbo and re program it for differetn flow right, why would you buy some untested nonsense from an unknown supply, on such a car?


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: 2.7T Headers - Has anyone bought these? (CE)*

True, but that's why I was asking if anyone had bought them and tried them. 
You have a point though...
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## dimeadozen (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: 2.7T Headers - Has anyone bought these? (Massboykie)*

Be careful buying this kinda stuff on ebay. Never heard of this company. Try http://www.awe-tuning.com. They have headers and they have actually installed many sets of them with dyno numbers to back them up.


----------

